# When to blast again



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

I just finished a 12 week blast of 500mg Test/week about 2 weeks ago.
 I'm back to doing 200mg of Test. 
What is the criteria, when your on TRT, for being ready to do another blast? 
I just bought some anavar. I heard that you can do this in between blasts. Is that correct, or should I wait? I also want to do another cycle at some point. Any suggestions? 
Thanks


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm down to see what some of the older guys have to say about this topic.  I think you'll find its more of a personal preference, and will depend on your goals / what you are trying to achieve.    ie:  a competitive bodybuilder will probably blast more frequently than joe blow who just wants to look good for summer.

In the end, it comes down to your blood work.  Hopefully you're getting regular blood work to keep an eye on the important stuff.


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

I was referring to health and safety. I guess that's the answer. The bloodwork.


----------



## amore169 (Jan 20, 2013)

I would be worried about your hemogoblin, also are u on TRT? Whats your cycles history? About your E2? Even tough it was a moderate dose of test some persons react differently to test. Make sure you have your basics covered, good luck.


----------



## SFGiants (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a test cycle at 500mg for 12 week, I would take blood work at 4 to 8 weeks and go from there.

It's not a 12 week tren run back on tren.

You should be g2g in 4 to 8 weeks but trust blood work nothing else because we are all different.


----------



## DF (Jan 20, 2013)

I'd get some bloods done 6-8 weeks post last injection.  Pretty much your answer will be in the blood work.  Get your crit levels checked to make sure things aren't off the charts.  You should also get liver values done...cholesterol, AST ect....  I have run var along with my trt does 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 20, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> I'd get some bloods done 6-8 weeks post last injection.  Pretty much your answer will be in the *blood work.*  Get your *crit levels* checked to make sure things aren't off the charts.  You should also get liver values done...cholesterol, AST ect....  I have run var along with my trt does 6-8 weeks.



This ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rip (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who gave me feedback and advice. 
I really appreciate it.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 20, 2013)

i would not do var in between cycles and not think your are running again var is a cycle. after a 12 week run i would wait at least 8 weeks and of course have your bloods done before you start again. just my 2 cents


----------



## PFM (Jan 20, 2013)

Running "bridge" compounds is very popular in some cultures. Some huge freaks, but I don't think they care about erection issues (never see these guys with females, just other dudes) after all they don't need their dicks to work to take it up the ass.

I just thought of Zyzz on this topic (hope the Zyzz lover doesn't bombard this thread with pics of Zyzz and his 50 lovers).

FYI: I ran NPP only for 6 weeks just to take bloods, my Test was just about to go off the chart on 350mgs/week.

Not sure what Var is going to do but all AAS is derivatives of Testosterone. Be interesting to see your bloods on Var only.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know a doctor on another board that runs 8 week blasts and then 4-6 week cruises and has done this for over 2 years. Of course he gets bloods done probably more then anyone I've ever seen. He's also had the highest E I've ever seen and for whatever reason he doesnt get sides. and when I'm saying highest E I'm talking e over 600! he sat at 200 for awhile and was fine. Crazyness. Like everyone else said bloodwork will tell you when you're clear. If you're only blasting test, you'll be able to start sooner then if you're blasting test plus npp or tren.


----------



## ken Sass (Jan 20, 2013)

fuck i thought 80 for e2 was bad


----------

